# School is making me feel anxious



## jennps (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm a 15 years old girl, and I'm tired of school, everyday when I wake up I wonder if its really necesary to attend school. 
I'm in my second year of highschool and ever since I enter highschool my life has been going down.

I have no friends in my class and I'm always sitting alone, my classmates ask me if I can speak, or if I'm mute and many other typical kind of comments they made to people who are shy. I'm stressed because of the many group works teachers assing us and I always end up alone and have to be with the ones who do nothing. 

I'm stressed because I try to make everything perfect even if people don't even care about me. I'm nervous because what worries me the most is what others think of me so thats why I prefer stay quiet and unnoticed, but I know that just makes it worse because people talk about how quiet I am and think I'm arrogant or something. 

I would like to have friends in my class, I know there is a lot of people who are very kind but I'm too scared to not like them. Teachers and my only two friends I have, that go to another class, always say that I should make friends and talk, like if it was so easy for me. I feel bad because during breaks and lunch time they have to be with me when they could be with their other friends.

I told my mom that I feel tired that I need a break, but she thinks I'm joking, she says since I went to the doctor for a physical exam and my body was fine I'm totally okay and I shouldn't be lazy. When she asks me how was my day I always tell her "good" even if I'm not. I wish I could tell her how anxious and depressed I'm feeling but I feel embarrassed and I don't know how she'd react. 

I want to get help, I want to be happy, talk more, meet more people, but even if I try to change, anxiety stops me from all that and always comeback. 

I don't know what to do anymore so I'll just relief in this post but even this makes me scared of what people would think. There are a lot of other things that I'd like to talk about but I'll just make it short bc my english is not that good, sorry.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Stay strong! Dont give up. Your life will get so much better one day. You have two friends, you should appreciate that at least  Try to make steps towards overcoming your social anxiety. For example, try forcing yourself to be outgoing. I know it seems impossible, but that is the only way you can make more friends. As for your other friends, have you tried going out with them? That way you can have a lot of fun things to look forwards to.


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

jennps said:


> I'm a 15 years old girl, and I'm tired of school, everyday when I wake up I wonder if its really necesary to attend school.
> 
> I'm in my second year of highschool and ever since I enter highschool my life has been going down.
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abstractartist21 (Aug 9, 2017)

You are not alone. I went through this through high school and college, and at times I was a little lonely, but I feel like I have a strength not many other people have. I can handle silence and I know myself pretty thoroughly. Have you tried keeping a journal? That helped me a lot through school and even today. You can rant and vent, and look back at old entries and compare. Stay strong, there is nothing wrong with you. We are all different, and as long as you like who you are, the rest is just noise. Take care of yourself, keep your chin held high, and smile!


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

Are you seeing a Psychiatrist or Therepist if not really do so it helps heaps. Just try slowly each day to get out of your shell. I know it's hard I really do I've been there but I see it as this with anxiety if you don't tackle and face your fears it will always be there and you're reinforcing it and take it slowly so you don't feel burned out. Slowly, slowly you'll get there BELIEVE in your self. And it does get better trust me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therebecauseofyou (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi there 😊 I'm also 15 turning 16 and a boy. I recently got into the top school in my state. Now that's great and all (my family couldn't stop hopping around all over the place when they found out) but when I eventually got there, I had a sudden surge that this was not going to be easy... I thought right! The time I had to wake up, the route I had to take (which reminded me of my crush from another state , the pressure the teachers put on us students and the bullying that happened on the second day (which is today), all worsened my depression and anxiety. I fell into a pit where I just didn't want to go to that school anymore and argued with my parents about it. But my turning point was when they gave me a lecture as well some thoughts to myself, too. They stated the time, the route and the social barriers are ALL there to make me stronger and to make me into a whole different person! I also said to myself that nothing lasts forever... you have your whole LIFE to be satisfied and in love! It won't come instantly, just give it TIME. Hey believe me, the right person and the right people will come to you one day, just be the best person you can and don't listen to these demons. Best wishes <3 and P.s. I'm see my counsellor every now and then and I can't wait to open up to more people other than my parents! Take that into heart if you're not seeing a counsellor or even if you are  bye


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

I’ve been where you are when I was your age, and the one thing I wish I would’ve done is see a therapist or psychologist sooner. I know you said you’re not sure how your mom would react to you telling her you’re anxious and depressed (and that she may not even believe in that sort of thing), but maybe you can slowly try to talk to her and explain it to her. It sounds like she might not know much about mental illnesses/disorders if she thinks just because your body is healthy then you are too. Maybe you can show her an article or website that can explain anxiety and depression so she can better understand. She might even notice you have a lot of the symptoms. When I showed my mom a website explaining it she realised it explained my situation/me perfectly and I think that’s when she started trying to understand more. I know all of this is so much easier said than done, and it took me a long time to do it myself, but these sorts of things don’t go away on their own. You’ll save yourself so much time and trouble by trying to address it now. And everyone is right, it definitely does get better, so don’t give up


----------



## Pokabu72 (Sep 21, 2017)

The best advice I can give you is to WANT to overcome this. It won't last forever.


----------



## ira88 (Mar 12, 2018)

The best way to deal with anxiety due to school, is the speak to your school counsellor or special educational needs department, as they are able to put things in place to help you enjoy school a little bit more. I realise this can be daunting at first, but it is there job.


----------

